# Carte micro SD non lisible sous mac



## djidane08 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter une carte micro SD PNY 16 go class 10, je reçois le message suivant : 
le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas visible par cet ordinateur 
choix 1 : initialiser     choix 2 : ignorer         choix 3 : éjecter 

en cliquant sur "initialiser" j'arrive sur "l'utilitaire du disque" du macbook, dois - je formater la carte micro SD ? 

merci pour votre aide


ma configuration : Mac OS X Snow Leopard (10.6.8)


----------



## storme (21 Janvier 2013)

djidane08 a dit:


> en cliquant sur "initialiser" j'arrive sur "l'utilitaire du disque" du macbook, dois - je formater la carte micro SD ?




Oui, tout simplement


----------



## djidane08 (22 Janvier 2013)

j'ai suivi ce tutoriel afin de formater la micro SD :

http://3ds-facile.e-monsite.com/pages/tutos-utiles/tutoriel-formater-sa-microsd.html

 mais lorsque je clique sur "appliquer" pour formater, après quelques secondes, l'utilitaire de disque m'indique que :

la partition a échoué. Erreur :
POSIX reports : L'opération n'a pas pu s'achever.
Impossible d'allouer de la mémoire

que dois - je faire ? :s 
le tutoriel du site est- il toujours bon ? 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2013)

mouais

une carte est pré-formatée, donc très franchement je ne comprends pas le message d'origine 

tu l'as achetée neuve ? 

de marque ?

comment l'as tu connectée au mac ? 

quelle sera son utilisation ?


----------



## djidane08 (27 Janvier 2013)

oui je l'ai acheté neuve sur le site d'Ubaldi
la marque est PNY
j'ai connecté la carte micro comme je le fais d'habitude avec mes autres cartes SD : j'ai mis la carte micro SD à l'intérieur de la carte SD qui elle même à été mise dans le lecteur de carte SD. J'ai ensuite connecté le lecteur de carte à mon mac et cela n'a pas fonctionné comme je vous l'ai décris plus haut. Mon lecteur de carte fonctionne normalement puisque j'ai réessayé les autres cartes SD que je disposais (et celles - ci fonctionnaient normalement) Mais il s'avère que c'est la première fois tout de même que je connecte une carte micro SD à mon mac.
son utilisation est pour mettre de la musique à l'intérieur, et la mettre dans un mp3 - mp4


----------



## djidane08 (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

retour de mon expérience concernant ma carte micro SD qui ne fonctionnait pas.

je l'ai donc envoyé au SAV. il l'on testé, et il s'avère qu'elle fonctionnait normalement. Ils me l'ont donc renvoyé.

 En réfléchissant, j'ai réalisé que la première utilisation elle avait fonctionné lorsque je l'avais INSÉRER DANS L'ORDINATEUR windows puis après elle ne fonctionnait plus : c'est parce que la deuxième fois, j'ai utilisé l'adaptateur.

l'adaptateur de carte est donc obselete vis à vis des NOUVELLES CARTES micro SD Haute Capacité. J'ai donc racheté un adaptateur de carte récent et la micro SD fonctionne désormais normalement avec l'adaptateur.


----------

